
NanoPi NEO kit lets you build your own NAS system for about $30 - rbanffy
https://liliputing.com/2017/04/nanopi-neo-kit-lets-you-build-your-own-network-attached-storage-system-for-about-30-plus-the-price-of-a-hard-drive.html
======
HelloNurse
Good design, but with one disk it isn't going to be a particularly useful NAS;
neither a cheap one, considering the cost of a UPS unit.

